# Baggin my '59



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

yo guys, I recently bought a bag kit for my '59 Bel Air. Its from CCE and i got two 5 gallon tanks, 8 SMC 1/2in valves, 2 Viair 480 chrome compressors, RE6 and RE7 bags, a square D adjustable pressure switch and all the other odds and ends. I got a few guys locally helpin me out, but if anyone has any tips or anythng, let me know. 

Heres a pic of sum the stuff. one of my questions is how do i stay safe with the chrome tanks? Im gettin a set of water traps but i read that i should put a tablespoon of air tool oil in my tanks? this true?









Heres everythng mounted on the board in my trunk

























gave the square D a lil paint job to kinda go with the car

















and i made this lil holder for my switch box so it doesnt always hafta be sittin on tha seat

















and finally, heres the car its all goin in. its lowered by cutting the coils, which inspired me to finally spend the money on the bag kit


























and one other question, can i use 1/8in tubing for my guage?

let me know what u thnk, cant wait to start puttin it all in :biggrin:


----------



## IMPALAMAN1 (May 13, 2004)

yes you can use 1/8 to your gauge.

talk with droptop59 on the forum he did his and can point you to any possible pitfalls.

just make sure that your bags have atleast 1/2" clearance all the way around.

your exhaust looks like it is in front of the wheel already so you dont have to worry about the bag hitting it... but make sure that your lines are not near heat.

take pics along the way!


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Oct 16 2008, 02:54 PM~11883264
> *yo guys, I recently bought a bag kit for my '59 Bel Air. Its from CCE and i got two 5 gallon tanks, 8 SMC 1/2in valves, 2 Viair 480 chrome compressors, RE6 and RE7 bags, a square D adjustable pressure switch and all the other odds and ends. I got a few guys locally helpin me out, but if anyone has any tips or anythng, let me know.
> 
> Heres a pic of sum the stuff. one of my questions is how do i stay safe with the chrome tanks? Im gettin a set of water traps but i read that i should put a tablespoon of air tool oil in my tanks? this true?
> ...


Looks sweet. I would swap out those chrome tanks for some stainless steel ones. You have a chance of those bursting on you (please to ready the forum stickies).
Also put in a water tarp for both of those comps. Your increasing the chances of rust in those chrome tanks, which they are probably filled with already from the chroming. 
Yes, it's actually recommended (from me at least), it's just to monitor your pressure and way easier to run within tight spaces (i.e. behind dash and such). 
That oil couldn't hurt, since oil and water don't mix. 

hope this helps.


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

cool thanks guys. I was planning on running 2 water traps, just gotta pick em up from somewhere. and i really dnt wana hafta buy new tanks, i read the sticky b4 i even bought the kit but i didnt have a choice for the chrome tanks. i guess ill just hafta cross my fingers and drain it often. and ill def be takin pics. thanks again


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Oct 17 2008, 11:35 AM~11892551
> *cool thanks guys. I was planning on running 2 water traps, just gotta pick em up from somewhere. and i really dnt wana hafta buy new tanks, i read the sticky b4 i even bought the kit but i didnt have a choice for the chrome tanks. i guess ill just hafta cross my fingers and drain it often. and ill def be takin pics. thanks again
> *


It's better for you in the long run. I was wrong about the Stainless tanks, get the Aluminum tanks.


----------



## DESTINO (Aug 31, 2008)

looks like a nice setup. who was doing business with cce. i am thinking about getting a setup from them 2.


----------



## DESTINO (Aug 31, 2008)

i ment to say how was doing business with cce


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DESTINO_@Oct 17 2008, 05:32 PM~11895723
> *i ment to say how was doing business with cce
> *


i got it through my buddy who then got it through CCE but they were really good. I was supposed to get 2 450 compressors but they were out, so since they didnt want me to wait they sent me two 480's instead. pretty nice. but my advice would be to check out AAC (the forum sponsor) and CCE and compare prices. their kits can be almost exactly the same. thats wat i did but i got a lower price from CCE cuz of my boy. AAC could be cheaper. hope that helped


----------



## thapachuco (Jan 16, 2006)

1. Dope as car!!
2. Scrap the chrome. After i saw the pics and heard the stories i threw mine away. i would hate to see a yr from now that your 59 got a trunk blasted full of air


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thapachuco_@Oct 17 2008, 05:20 PM~11896768
> *1. Dope as car!!
> 2. Scrap the chrome. After i saw the pics and heard the stories i threw mine away. i would hate to see a yr from now that your 59 got a trunk blasted full of air
> *


lol, you still member that Caddy? Damn poor thing.


----------



## thapachuco (Jan 16, 2006)

that shit was nasty


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thapachuco_@Oct 17 2008, 07:20 PM~11896768
> *1. Dope as car!!
> 2. Scrap the chrome. After i saw the pics and heard the stories i threw mine away. i would hate to see a yr from now that your 59 got a trunk blasted full of air
> *


thanks man. damn, now u guys really got me considering swapping em out. i saw wat happened and it didnt look good. ill just sit on it for a lil, these tanks mite not even see any air til spring so i got sum time to thnk :cheesy:


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

I got another question. this is how I have my valves hooked up now









the problem is, they stick out so far, that they will hit my sub box, which means i would have to move it towards the front of my trunk and i would then have no trunk space. so what if i put 90 degree elbows coming out of the tank so the valves all pointed down, would this slow everythng down alot or will i barely notice a differnce? I was tryna do this set up with no 90's but for the sake of having trunk space, i may need to. let me know wat u guys think. thanks


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

You can do the 90's down but there is a easier way too. Just mount the valves somewhere else and run hoses to them. You could put the front valves on the innerfenders and the rear ones somewhere else in the trunk. I would just run a larger sized line from the tank to the valves.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Oct 27 2008, 02:13 PM~11985311
> *You can do the 90's down but there is a easier way too. Just mount the valves somewhere else and run hoses to them. You could put the front valves on the innerfenders and the rear ones somewhere else in the trunk. I would just run a larger sized line from the tank to the valves.
> *


x2 you can get some support brackets from Home Depot to keep the valves in place. I would place them along the frame rail. You can also plumb the all together as one and bolt it to the back seat then run the lines from there. Just flip the position of the tank or use the other one in the back for air and then route like you want to.


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala+Oct 27 2008, 04:13 PM~11985311-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would be a lil nervous bout mounting them under the car, i kinda wana keep em away from dirt/rain. I dnt really get what you're saying on the second part. Plumb them all together as one?? 

I wish i waited for an answer to this BEFORE i did all my wiring, now it looks like a couple feet of wire wasted and ring terminals. Its only a drop in the bucket but still pretty annoying. I think Ill just mount the ones for the rear directly under the tank on the lil wall between the trunk floor and the tank/compressors mounting area. and as for the fronts, Ill prolly just mount them on the inner fender well above the opening for the upper control arms. looks like ill need a new set of dust sheilds


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

If you run bigger line from the tank to the valves you will actually have more air to play with, plus you will not lose any of the speed.

If you already wired it to the trunk then just move the ones for the back somewhere where the wires will already reach. For the front the length should be shorter for the wires to go from the switches to the vlaves, just pull em out and rerun them.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Oct 27 2008, 03:54 PM~11986244
> *Thats wat I was gona do only for the front, but I didnt wana hafta run all those extra wires. and you think I should use bigger line? I have 1/2 inch, and the front ports are 1/2 in too.
> I would be a lil nervous bout mounting them under the car, i kinda wana keep em away from dirt/rain. I dnt really get what you're saying on the second part. Plumb them all together as one??
> 
> ...



I can't find the picture of what I was talking about but yeah you pretty much turn it into a weird manifold valve when you do. All the valves are together, all you need to do is run the air line and/or silencers/dump controls. 
or like this


----------



## thapachuco (Jan 16, 2006)

have you tried flipping your whole set up around, so the valves are facing the back seat. I had the same problem and flipped my set up around and its cherry


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala+Oct 27 2008, 06:41 PM~11986712-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I cant do that cuz itll hit the back seat. If i didnt have two tanks i could do it, but theres not enough room with both tanks. this is turnin out to be alot of work :cheesy:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Oct 28 2008, 10:50 AM~11994411
> *I will hafta rewire everything since its a prewired switch box, i dnt wana hack up the wires. Ill just run it all to the back and run 4 wires up front for the front bags.
> I see what you're saying, looks a lil confusing tho :0
> I cant do that cuz itll hit the back seat. If i didnt have two tanks i could do it, but theres not enough room with both tanks. this is turnin out to be alot of work :cheesy:
> *


not confusing. Just a knowing how to plumb it all together. 
here goes a little diagram of what I mean (top shot to better see).


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Oct 28 2008, 03:39 PM~11995835
> *not confusing. Just a knowing how to plumb it all together.
> here goes a little diagram of what I mean (top shot to better see).
> 
> ...


O damn, I got you. that actually does look pretty easy. Cept those 90 degree elbows could be Tees also for the air input. Do these perform just as well as having each corner with its own air supply?? Seems like pancake'n it would be slow since theres only 2 air inlets rather than 4. Maybe bump the supply line up to 5/8?


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Oct 28 2008, 03:29 PM~11996841
> *O damn, I got you. that actually does look pretty easy. Cept those 90 degree elbows could be Tees also for the air input. Do these perform just as well as having each corner with its own air supply?? Seems like pancake'n it would be slow since theres only 2 air inlets rather than 4. Maybe bump the supply line up to 5/8?
> *


lol, oops. Did that real quick. You will only need one 90. It works the same as having them at your tank. it will work for all four corners and will do a nice pancake. From here it's really a matter of pressure to make it lift faster or slower.


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Oct 29 2008, 10:51 AM~12004135
> *lol, oops. Did that real quick. You will only need one 90. It works the same as having them at your tank. it will work for all four corners and will do a nice pancake. From here it's really a matter of pressure to make it lift faster or slower.
> *


so the air coming in, in only one place would be alrite? Im starting to think this is wat ill end up doing. another question, mite be kinda dumb but, in that pic, all the fittings and valves are lined up exactly how they wanted em to. but like, how do u get it all to line up how u want? it seems like luck of the draw where everything lines up since when its tight, its tight. cant really have it loose or itll lose air, and cant overtighten cuz it could strip the threads. hope u understand wat i mean


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Oct 29 2008, 10:07 AM~12004782
> *so the air coming in, in only one place would be alrite? Im starting to think this is wat ill end up doing. another question, mite be kinda dumb but, in that pic, all the fittings and valves are lined up exactly how they wanted em to. but like, how do u get it all to line up how u want? it seems like luck of the draw where everything lines up since when its tight, its tight. cant really have it loose or itll lose air, and cant overtighten cuz it could strip the threads. hope u understand wat i mean
> *


That's fine. Regardless there is still air pressure floating around in between the valves and the tank. So when you open a valve the air will go out while it can. 

lol, no it's not dumb. A lot of people don't know about this but when you install you must do this:

Teflon: When applying teflon, you MUST place tape opposite the way fitting end is going it to get a CORRECT seal. So say the fitting turns to the Left to attach to the female end. What you do is make sure that the tape end is facing the opposite way from when you start to tighten the fitting. 

Tightening Fittings: You MUST always HAND TIGHTEN the fittings first, THEN tighten with a Crescent Wrench or what not 2 to 3 times FULL ROTATION. DO NOT go balls out when tightening ANY fitting. 

I understand I should have doe this write up in the instruction thread. Hope this helps.


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

cool cool, thanks for the help. I knew how to do the teflon from helpin my dad with home repairs but I didnt know that after it was hand tight, that i should get about 2-3 full roations outta it. With that, i should be able to line everything up how I want. Ill just hook everythng up and see if theres any leaks. prolly wont be makin any moves on this for the next month, gotta wait till thanksgiving break from college to go back home to get down to business


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

No problem. Let us know how it goes. Have a good one.


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

jus got back home for my break... im still tryna decide wat i wana do with my valves. I mite use an air dist. block like simplicity did on the '06 caddy, but depending on price that mite be out. the only problem with making the manifold is i then need a place to mount it. its gona be pretty big wen all together and idk if ill have room. i may end up just putting 90 deg. elbows rite off the tank and have all the valves pointing down. as much as i was tryna do this with no 90's (for the sake of speed) Im tryna save money where i can since this is all startin to add up. I got all my wiring for the compressors and switchbox in the car, but I dnt think im gona hook this all up cuz theres no point in having all that gear sitting in my trunk wen there arent even bags in it


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

Didnt get as much done over my break as I would have liked, it was pretty chilly out the whole time. Pretty much all I got done was laying down some dynamat under where the compressors/tanks are gona be mounted and put in a ground stud. waitin on the rest of my gear to complete this, I wana do it over my winter break but I gotta work and itll prolly jus be to damn cold. anyway, got a couple pics of the dynamat and the neons in the trunk

















and heres a shot with the back seat taken out to make the install easier


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

yo guys, i got another question. mite be kind dumb but hey, im new to all this haha. but as for the rear trailing arms, ill need to weld in my lower bag mounts... but in order to get to the bolt that will be holding in my bag, do i simply drill out a hole directly beneath the spring pocket so i can get in there?? its a lil hard to explain but i took this pic from 'west coast ridaz' and i know that these are reinforced but they are only for example purposes. i would take a pic of mine but im at school and cant get a pic. 








any help is appreciated, thanks


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Dec 4 2008, 08:36 PM~12339190
> *yo guys, i got another question. mite be kind dumb but hey, im new to all this haha. but as for the rear trailing arms, ill need to weld in my lower bag mounts... but in order to get to the bolt that will be holding in my bag, do i simply drill out a hole directly beneath the spring pocket so i can get in there?? its a lil hard to explain but i took this pic from 'west coast ridaz' and i know that these are reinforced but they are only for example purposes. i would take a pic of mine but im at school and cant get a pic.
> 
> 
> ...



You are correct. Just weld in the lower bag bracket onto the arm and then drill in a hole for the bag and your done. The bolt size for bags are 3/8".


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Dec 5 2008, 09:39 AM~12343018
> *You are correct. Just weld in the lower bag bracket onto the arm and then drill in a hole for the bag and your done. The bolt size for bags are 3/8".
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: thanks bro!


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Dec 6 2008, 01:33 PM~12353452
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: thanks bro!
> *


use the grade 8 bolts, you can get those almost anywhere.


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Dec 6 2008, 06:07 PM~12354434
> *use the grade 8 bolts, you can get those almost anywhere.
> *


alright. i know the Slam warning label says to use some bolt or better, but 8's are the way to go?? i just bought a second set of trailing arms so i can have the cup welded in b4 i actually install the bags, should make the install go a lil more smoothly :cheesy:


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

Hey guys, I just get a set (2) SMC 3/8 water traps from AAC. I noticed theyre only good up to 150 psi  are the 1/2 inch ones rated for a higher PSI?? Im still not sure what PSI i will run but i would like to have a lil more of a cushion. let me know.... oh, and Merry Christmas :biggrin:


----------



## thapachuco (Jan 16, 2006)

i have the 3/8 and im running 200psi and they hold fine. as for cushion i usually air up between 25-75psi and its pretty damn smooth. but this will vary. you can also add extra hose between the valve and the bag to act as an accumulator.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Dec 7 2008, 07:56 PM~12362365
> *alright. i know the Slam warning label says to use some bolt or better, but 8's are the way to go?? i just bought a second set of trailing arms so i can have the cup welded in b4 i actually install the bags, should make the install go a lil more smoothly :cheesy:
> *


yes, Grade 8's are pretty much the strongest. I have yet to have a 8 go wrong with anything I bolt onto a vehicle. 

"Hey guys, I just get a set (2) SMC 3/8 water traps from AAC. I noticed theyre only good up to 150 psi sad.gif are the 1/2 inch ones rated for a higher PSI?? Im still not sure what PSI i will run but i would like to have a lil more of a cushion. let me know"

they lock around 200 or something I forget. The 1/2" lock at 500 something.


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Dec 26 2008, 02:49 AM~12529136
> *yes, Grade 8's are pretty much the strongest. I have yet to have a 8 go wrong with anything I bolt onto a vehicle.
> 
> "Hey guys, I just get a set (2) SMC 3/8 water traps from AAC. I noticed theyre only good up to 150 psi sad.gif are the 1/2 inch ones rated for a higher PSI?? Im still not sure what PSI i will run but i would like to have a lil more of a cushion. let me know"
> ...


its just that the label on them says 150 psi.... so if i have it at 160 at it blows up... its really no ones fault but my own. so the 1/2 in ones have a higher PSI rating? I tried calling AAC today but i guess theyre still closed for xmas


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

got a lil more progress. mounted up the water traps. talked to Kevin at AAC and he said i should be fine running up to 200 psi with those traps. 









Now I'm just waiting on my elbows for mounting the valves and ill be ready to throw this puppy in the car. all the wiring and the compressor shut off switch is in the car, all the valves are assembled and have extra wiring. jus need a couple more fittings for my guage that im gona have up front and my train horn :biggrin: I'm setting a date for having this all installed, my spring break is from March 6th-19th so that should gimme more than enough time to do the install. if its not done by then, itll prolly never get done lol.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

You might think about installing a shradder valve between the check valve in the water trap.You never know a compressor could go out and leave you stuck.I installed one and glad i did.Just a thought.


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

I am thinking about installing one sumwhere on my tank. I wouldnt do it there tho cuz it will be almost impossible to get back there wen the system is installed. Ill prolly put one on one of the end ports. speaking of that, does anyone know where I mite be able to find a Schrader Valve with 3/8 npt locally? I've looked around but havent seen much. thanks for reminding me about that tho, I forgot that i need to find one :biggrin:


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

got a couple questions bout my air horn. wat size line should I use? also, where can i get a flow regulator so that no more than 160 psi can go to the horn? (160 psi is max rating on the horn but i may be running 200) and third, I just need to wire a relay with my horn switch, then attach one of the wires to the relay and the other to ground, correct? thanks guys uffin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

I had to do the same thing with me shradder to make it fit 1/2" ports.Found couplings at the hardware store,just bring it in and ask they shoud know what you'r talking about.I put a train horn on my cutty and used 3/8 line into a craftsman regulater from you local sears it works like a champ.


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 13 2009, 08:14 AM~12689637
> *I had to do the same thing with me shradder to make it fit 1/2" ports.Found couplings at the hardware store,just bring it in and ask they shoud know what you'r talking about.I put a train horn on my cutty and used 3/8 line into a craftsman regulater from you local sears it works like a champ.
> *


   thanks man. Ill hafta pick one of them up next time i head out


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

got another question about the horn. Im gona leave my OG horns in my car and i wana be able to switch between my train horn and stock horn (for wen im getting the car inspected, when i dnt wana sound like a jackass, etc) anyway, can i buy a SPDT switch, run the horn button wire into that, then have one wire go to the train horn relay and one go to the OG horn relay?? then, depending on the position of the switch, the current will go to either one relay or the other. is this correct? Ive been looking around online and I found this switch, looks like it would work for me.
http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.js...oductId=2062507


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Good question i've never tried that.I just put mine on a toggle switch.Let me look around i might still have the box that mine came in and i remember it having some kind of directions on the back.


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

Yes your method of switching the horns should work just fine. As long as each horn is running on its own relay. To make sure its wired right have 12V going to the horn button then to the switch. This way when the switch is thrown it will direct the current to the horn relay you want it to go to.


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

now i know why they charge so much to install air bags.... i did a pressure test this weekend, its easier to say wat doesn't leak that to say what does.... everything leaks!! this is frustrating the shit outta me. Im gettin ready to install this in 4 weeks and it seems like i cant catch a damn break here. any secrets to stop leaking? im already using teflon tape but my dad just told me i should use pipe dope. any suggestions, let me know. Ill post up sum pics later wen i get back to school


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

dont pipe dope it man that will look HORRIBLE... 

you use a hose cutter so everything is nice and straight? tape and loctite?

find the leaks man... find em! haha


----------



## Micah Johnstone (Mar 15, 2006)

What kind of fittings are you using is it leaking from the actuall threaded fittings,or from where the line goes into the fittings.if that makes any sense,I got all my fittings from AAC and there are so simple there the push in type,push the line in andd your done,one end is threaded to thread into the bag or whatever then the other quick push in and pull out.Have'nt tested them yet,whether they work as simple as they look???I trusted kevin at AAC he has alot more experience at this then I do,and that is what he sent me.hope you find all 
good luck!


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

I have both compression fittings and PTC's "push to connect" for the newbees.Compression worked out pretty will if you have a straight run of line,it was kind off hard getting the sleeve to seal on a angled line.So that's where the ptc's came in to play.There allot easer to mess w/ especially on odd angle's.I used teflon and a ass load at that.I bought locktite 454 and never even used it.I've heard that it sets up stronger and seals better than tape but you know to each there own.


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

im not havin problems with where the lines connect, im havin problems with all the fitting that screw directly into the tank. I am using PTC fittings for all the lines cuz i hate dealing with the compressions. but i wrapped em with teflon maybe three times around and its still leaking slightly. huge pain in the ass haha


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

Im having the biggest problems with the swivel fittings that the valves are mounted to










on the test fit i figured out that my pressure switch wasnt fitting so i had to move it









how the valves will be mounted


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

I remember wrapping the hell out if mine on the tank and it was more than 3 wraps.Knowing me a probably over did it but no leaks so i'm happy.See that you found a shradder valve good.


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 8 2009, 10:14 PM~12945487
> *I remember wrapping the hell out if mine on the tank and it was more than 3 wraps.Knowing me a probably over did it but no leaks so i'm happy.See that you found a shradder valve good.
> *


yah man, that shcrader valve helps alot.... thats how i did the pressure test. just used my craftsman air compressor and filled up the tanks. i found it at tractor supply company :cheesy:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Yea i love having mine.That way i can watch my 480 w/ a gauge take 20-30min. to fill 15gal.POS :uh:


----------



## Micah Johnstone (Mar 15, 2006)

Scraderr valve is a great plan ,just in case.As you probably figured out i am a New Bee and learning as I go,great to have people like you both that now the industry more then me,Keep us posted on the leak situation,within the year or two i hope to have mine installed,I `m still a long way from that though still in metal working stage.


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Micah Johnstone_@Feb 8 2009, 10:55 PM~12946102
> *Scraderr valve is a great plan ,just in case.As you probably figured out i am a New Bee and learning as I go,great to have people like you both that now the industry more then me,Keep us posted on the leak situation,within the year or two i hope to have mine installed,I `m still a long way from that though still in metal working stage.
> *


i hear ya bro, im a newbie too wen it comes to bags. I've just been doin alot of research on here and all over the internet. have you started a thread about yur install? id like to see it. and the leak situation is a huge headache. Im gona hafta fix it in 3 weeks when im home for my spring break. hopefully ill get that fixed quickly so i can start on the _actual_ install haha


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Feb 8 2009, 09:15 PM~12945510
> *yah man, that shcrader valve helps alot.... thats how i did the pressure test. just used my craftsman air compressor and filled up the tanks. i found it at tractor supply company :cheesy:
> *


if your using it to fill, make sure you put a check valve on it. I used to do that with my old set-up, worked very well when I had to fill up at times.


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Feb 11 2009, 01:16 PM~12973106
> *if your using it to fill, make sure you put a check valve on it. I used to do that with my old set-up, worked very well when I had to fill up at times.
> *


why do i need a check valve on it?


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

if you are putting air into it, it's like your compressor. You will get back flow if you do not.


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

but as long as the PSI is higher in the shop compressor/tank, the air will flow from the comp into the tanks


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Feb 11 2009, 02:17 PM~12973983
> *but as long as the PSI is higher in the shop compressor/tank, the air will flow from the comp into the tanks
> *


lol, no. The fact that the pressure will seep out where it can. Air is similar to water. When it finds an opening it goes out. Only when you contain the pressure will you be able to put more in.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Air don't leak from the tires on my car,same scenario only on a air tank.I'm not trying to sound like a ass i just don't know why you would need a check in between the tank and shradder.I've have my shradder at 200psi and no backfeed .A shradder is pretty much like a check valve untill you go to fill it up only you'r doing it manually w' a air hose filler,just like airing up a tire.right or have a completely lost my mind :uh:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 11 2009, 03:38 PM~12974531
> *... untill you go to fill it up only you'r doing it manually w' a air hose filler,just like airing up a tire.right or have a completely lost my mind :uh:
> *


that is what I was talking about.  
Once you fill it manually, as I did at times, it starts to push back out from the pressure. Then your just fighting the pressure from the back flow.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

yep,maybe were talkin about the same thin just put a different way i don't know.I know that i'm pushin 200 psi to a shradder and no problems.I put it on there for for example my my 12 volt 480c quits working.Then i'll have another source of air weather it be a external source or what.Sound good


----------



## Micah Johnstone (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey Fine59Bel,thanks for the interest but i am so new at this site that i ahve`nt figured how to put pics up yet,I have most on facebook but for some reason it won`t let me transfer them to this forum, I have been told to try photobucket.This may sound stupid but, what and how do you start a thread,is it similar to just postin a new topic,that is all I have done so far just post and reply.
Thanks


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Micah Johnstone_@Feb 12 2009, 11:09 PM~12988546
> *Hey Fine59Bel,thanks for the interest but i am so new at this site that i ahve`nt figured how to put pics up yet,I have most on facebook but for some reason it won`t let me transfer them to this forum, I have been told to try photobucket.This may sound stupid but, what and how do you start a thread,is it similar to just postin a new topic,that is all I have done so far just post and reply.
> Thanks
> *


dude its cake. All my pics on here are from facebook, its mad easy to get them on here. PM me and ill tell ya how to do everything


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

got the rest of my fittings.... i think. 

















and my brackets should be welded up by thursday so i can start the install on friday. be lookin out for updated pics, should be all done by early next week


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

also, still tryna sell my pair of RE6's or trade for RE7's. $140 shipped, cheaper than AAC, CCE, Suicide Doors, everywhere. They are literally brand new, still sitting in a box in my basement. get at me


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

got the tank and everything installed today, the switches wired up and got the trailing arms welded and painted. now all i need is to put the actual bags in. i took a few pics, nothin too great tho. look alot like the old pics. but, hopefully 2morrow everything will be in and ill have sum pics and a vid to show :biggrin:


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

alrite, finally, the actual work has began. I installed the front driver side bag and have the rear apart about to finish that. This thing is quick as shit, suprised me. I only got 160 psi in there too. and the air horn is ridiculous, its so loud. i cant wait to be honkin that all over town. 









the view from the front seat...









the brackets


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

everything is done!!! it took my dad and I a day to get one bag in... then it took me 5 hours to get the other 3 in. funny how knowing the right way to do everything makes it 10x faster haha. ill take a vid and post sum pics 2morrow


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Mar 9 2009, 05:38 PM~13229367
> *everything is done!!! it took my dad and I a day to get one bag in... then it took me 5 hours to get the other 3 in. funny how knowing the right way to do everything makes it 10x faster haha. ill take a vid and post sum pics 2morrow
> *


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

i left my memory card adapter at school  im tryin to borrow one but i cant make any promises


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

the trunk a lil cleaned up


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

heres the pics. i wish i had these things on forever!!








Laid out
















































Locked up


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

Looks sick as hell!!!!!!


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Mar 12 2009, 07:29 AM~13257246
> *Looks sick as hell!!!!!!
> *


  thanks bro. i gotta find sum1 to hold my camera so i can take a vid... its pretty fast, especially for bein at only 160 psi. i cant imagine wat 200 would be like hno: hno:


----------



## MIAMI4QUAD (Mar 4, 2004)

LOOKIN GOOD DUDE.. NEED SOME SHOES ON THAT BEAST


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

thanks. i got em, just didnt put em on since im only home for the week uffin:


----------



## 59camino (Jan 8, 2009)

looks great man. im hoping to have my fronts all done this week so i can start running my airlines and wires. it took me quite a few hours to do my front lower arms. they look sick as hell but i dont know if id go through all that welding and grinding again . i put some new pics up on my thread. when my shits done we got to celebrate. im talking bitches and kegs...


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59camino_@Mar 15 2009, 04:21 PM~13286840
> *looks great man. im hoping to have my fronts all done this week so i can start running my airlines and wires. it took me quite a few hours to do my front lower arms. they look sick as hell but i dont know if id go through all that welding and grinding again . i put some new pics up on my thread. when my shits done we got to celebrate. im talking bitches and kegs...
> *


haha im down for that. bitches, kegs, and cars. my 3 favorite things....


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Mar 16 2009, 06:57 AM~13293239
> *haha im down for that. bitches, kegs, and cars. my 3 favorite things....
> *


Maybe you can ask BAM to join ya :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

Car is looking real sweet laid down :biggrin:


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81+Mar 16 2009, 10:15 AM~13293308-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bro. Im gona trim the bump stops down so i can get lower


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

the air guage up front









with the neons on









the trunk all put back together


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

Heres a vid my friend took w his cell phone


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

damn, its all choppy. im gona try to upload it again, maybe it wont look as bad


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

this vid is better, im just not sure of everyone will be able to see it

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/video/vi...24717884&ref=mf


----------



## 59camino (Jan 8, 2009)

i cant wait to get mine done. i had no idea it would move that fast.


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

hey man. what size line did you end up running?


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

Not sure what size line he used, but I used 3/8 line on my 55 and at 200PSI I can hop it about 1 inch its so fast. I used GC 350 Extreme valves.


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 20 2009, 09:00 AM~13334815
> *hey man. what size line did you end up running?
> *


1/2 inch line, all 1/2 inch valves


----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

WOW you used 1/2 inch line and valves and mine moves just as fast as your, if not alittle faster based on the video anyway.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Mar 20 2009, 11:39 AM~13336316
> *WOW you used 1/2 inch line and valves and mine moves just as fast as your, if not alittle faster based on the video anyway.
> *


I think he's only got his set at 160psi,Come on crank that bitch up i wanna see some air under those tires :biggrin:


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Mar 20 2009, 12:39 PM~13336316
> *WOW you used 1/2 inch line and valves and mine moves just as fast as your, if not alittle faster based on the video anyway.
> *


yah, im only at 160. I was showin it to my buddy today and it hopped off the ground and the car actually moved over like 6 inches. Not sure how high it hopped cuz i was too busy hittin the switch. Maybe ill bump it to 200 this summer. but i gotta take it easy now


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Mar 19 2009, 10:58 AM~13325303
> *this vid is better, im just not sure of everyone will be able to see it
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/video/vi...24717884&ref=mf
> *


 :roflmao: at the camera man "i feel like i'm in a rap video"

looks good bro!


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Mar 22 2009, 08:28 PM~13355638
> *:roflmao:  at the camera man "i feel like i'm in a rap video"
> 
> looks good bro!
> *


haha, i was listening to the video and i realized my friend said that. its the first time he saw a car w/ bags in person... cant blame him for gettin a lil excited :cheesy: haha


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: love your setup bro & The car keep riding low & slow


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by livinlow64_@Mar 26 2009, 05:37 PM~13398418
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: love your setup bro & The car keep riding low & slow
> *


  thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Mar 23 2009, 02:13 PM~13363462
> *haha, i was listening to the video and i realized my friend said that. its the first time he saw a car w/ bags in person... cant blame him for gettin a lil excited :cheesy: haha
> *


no doubt, those reactions are why i have a car with juice :biggrin:


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

Can't wait to see my '59 layin out like that....only on juice though


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FoxCustom_@Mar 27 2009, 03:59 PM~13408530
> *Can't wait to see my '59 layin out like that....only on juice though
> *


  i like your build. wish mine was an impala  :cheesy:


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

damn....now that your a pro at this...ill hire you to do mine...hahaha



looks fukkin good bro!!


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR_NAW_T_1_@Mar 29 2009, 07:44 PM~13424644
> *damn....now that your a pro at this...ill hire you to do mine...hahaha
> looks fukkin good bro!!
> *


haha thanks bro :biggrin: not too bad with only havin jack stands and a floor jack


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

should be puttin the rims back on this friday... ill post up some pics wen i get it all buttoned up uffin:


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

got the rims back on. camera is still packed up so heres some camera phone shots


----------



## ValiantGurl64 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel+Jan 10 2009, 04:03 PM~12663530-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright...that's it. Getover here. I'm putting you to work!


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ValiantGurl64_@May 5 2009, 05:16 PM~13793618
> *NICE!
> Alright...that's it. Getover here. I'm putting you to work!
> *


 :biggrin: uffin: i think one install is enough for me rite now!


----------



## ValiantGurl64 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@May 5 2009, 05:00 PM~13794698
> *:biggrin: uffin: i think one install is enough for me rite now!
> *


LOL I was kidding! It was my way of saying fucking nice work!


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ValiantGurl64_@May 5 2009, 07:08 PM~13794773
> *LOL I was kidding! It was my way of saying fucking nice work!
> *


 :cheesy: preciate it. tried to do it right the first time so i wouldnt hafta go back and change anything


----------



## ValiantGurl64 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@May 5 2009, 05:14 PM~13794809
> *:cheesy: preciate it. tried to do it right the first time so i wouldnt hafta go back and change anything
> *


Good call. I'll be using this for reference and inspiration!


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ValiantGurl64_@May 5 2009, 08:01 PM~13795292
> *Good call. I'll be using this for reference and inspiration!
> *


 :thumbsup: i shoulda taken a few more pics along the way but my hands were filthy so i didnt wana get my camera all nasty


----------



## ValiantGurl64 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@May 5 2009, 06:35 PM~13795656
> *:thumbsup: i shoulda taken a few more pics along the way but my hands were filthy so i didnt wana get my camera all nasty
> *


I totally understand! I had that problem this summer. Only my bf and I were working on it and we both had our hands dirty 90% of the time . Ya do what ya can.


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

Pics from this weekend


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Mar 23 2009, 02:13 PM~13363462
> *haha, i was listening to the video and i realized my friend said that. its the first time he saw a car w/ bags in person... cant blame him for gettin a lil excited :cheesy: haha
> *


lol, same with my older brothers. Until I hit the switch to drop my old Dak, they both damn near shit themselves form the speed of drop I let out. ... good times.


----------



## ValiantGurl64 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@May 11 2009, 02:42 PM~13853532
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sick pics! Looking good. I don't believe you that they it looks better in pictures /


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ValiantGurl64_@May 11 2009, 11:12 PM~13857397
> *Sick pics! Looking good. I don't believe you that they it looks better in pictures /
> *


 :cheesy: thanks!!




i emptied my water traps the other day and the shit that came out looked like milk..... is that normal??


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@May 15 2009, 01:10 PM~13896593
> *:cheesy: thanks!!
> i emptied my water traps the other day and the shit that came out looked like milk..... is that normal??
> *


Stop jacking off on your shit.But no mine does the same thing i haven't had any problems


----------



## ValiantGurl64 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@May 15 2009, 12:10 PM~13896593
> *:cheesy: thanks!!
> i emptied my water traps the other day and the shit that came out looked like milk..... is that normal??
> *


No problem! 

The cowl? Crotch coolers? What do you mean by water traps?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ValiantGurl64_@May 21 2009, 03:56 PM~13960053
> *No problem!
> 
> The cowl? Crotch coolers? What do you mean by water traps?
> *


Goes between the leader line off of the compressor or compressors to the tank.
Cool air coming into the compressor and hot air leaving creates moisture,so you gotta trap it before it gets to the tank and starts to rust all the things you don't want rusted.


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@May 15 2009, 02:14 PM~13896636
> *Stop jacking off on your shit.But no mine does the same thing i haven't had any problems
> *



haha :uh: i didnt do that cuz i was sp excited about the air bags......


----------



## ValiantGurl64 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@May 21 2009, 03:53 PM~13960740
> *Goes between the leader line off of the compressor or compressors to the tank.
> Cool air coming into the compressor and hot air leaving creates moisture,so you gotta trap it before it gets to the tank and starts to rust all the things you don't want rusted.
> *


Ahhh I see. Thanks hun.


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

got another question. so i know that i got a few small leaks all around, but now sumthin weird is happenin. If i lock the car up, then begin to drain my tanks the car starts to drop and will lay all the way out wen the tanks are empty. So does there need to be pressure behind the valves to keep em closed or sumthn? obviously they arent leaking because just driving the car normally would make the car raise up [cuz the pressure would flow from high (in the tank) to low (in the bags)] if the valves were hung up or sumthn. does this happen to anyone else? seems kinda wierd, i figured that even if the tanks were empty the car valves should still hold the pressure


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Jan 10 2009, 05:03 PM~12663530
> *got a couple questions bout my air horn. wat size line should I use? also, where can i get a flow regulator so that no more than 160 psi can go to the horn? (160 psi is max rating on the horn but i may be running 200) and third, I just need to wire a relay with my horn switch, then attach one of the wires to the relay and the other to ground, correct? thanks guys  uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


post some videos of the people you scare the shit out of with this i put mine on a remote for the shows when the kids get to close :roflmao:


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@May 31 2009, 10:52 PM~14056354
> *post some videos of the people you scare the shit out of with this i put mine on a remote for the shows when the kids get to close :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: ive been being pretty generous with mine. I usually dont use it unless someone pulls a dickhead move wen im drivin or wen sumone asks at a show. but i do got a switch hooked up so i can switch from the air horn to the OG horn so if a cop wants to mess with me, hopefully i would be able to fool him (hopefully) :uh:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@May 31 2009, 09:52 PM~14056354
> *post some videos of the people you scare the shit out of with this i put mine on a remote for the shows when the kids get to close :roflmao:
> *


That kida looks like the one i have,Bought it off ebay for 35 bones.Fucked up the shitty valve in it already,think i had the pressure off my regulator set to high so now it's turned off till i get off my ass and put a new on in.I might end up just running a 1/4" valve off the reg. to it.

I live in a college town (k-state) and them fuckers will sit out side and drink and hold up signs "YOU HONK WE DRINK".So i lay on the switch first it scares the shit outa them then they start chugging. :biggrin:


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@May 31 2009, 10:44 PM~14056277
> *got another question. so i know that i got a few small leaks all around, but now sumthin weird is happenin. If i lock the car up, then begin to drain my tanks the car starts to drop and will lay all the way out wen the tanks are empty. So does there need to be pressure behind the valves to keep em closed or sumthn? obviously they arent leaking because just driving the car normally would make the car raise up [cuz the pressure would flow from high (in the tank) to low (in the bags)] if the valves were hung up or sumthn. does this happen to anyone else? seems kinda wierd, i figured that even if the tanks were empty the car valves should still hold the pressure
> *


bump


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@May 31 2009, 09:44 PM~14056277
> *got another question. so i know that i got a few small leaks all around, but now sumthin weird is happenin. If i lock the car up, then begin to drain my tanks the car starts to drop and will lay all the way out wen the tanks are empty. So does there need to be pressure behind the valves to keep em closed or sumthn? obviously they arent leaking because just driving the car normally would make the car raise up [cuz the pressure would flow from high (in the tank) to low (in the bags)] if the valves were hung up or sumthn. does this happen to anyone else? seems kinda wierd, i figured that even if the tanks were empty the car valves should still hold the pressure
> *


Why are you draining your tanks all the way down?
Anyway i guess it's possible for them to have pressure behind them.At what psi does it start falling at?Of course the front fill fall first then rear.

Kinda funny you brought this up.It's been around 90-95 degrees around hear.My car has been in the sun w/ virtually no air in the tanks when i laid it out a few days ago.Came home yesterday and the ass end was locked up and the front was on the ground.Guess the hot air expanded = lifting the car.


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 2 2009, 05:18 PM~14073011
> *Why are you draining your tanks all the way down?
> Anyway i guess it's possible for them to have pressure behind them.At what psi does it start falling at?Of course the front fill fall first then rear.
> 
> ...


i was drainin them cuz i was building a center console and had to dissconnect the air guage up front. wen i got in my car on a hot ass day shit was at 170psi... the front jumped up real quick haha. i dont have any problems w it goin up, just droppin down


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

bump for Kadman uffin:


----------



## Kadman (Apr 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Jul 8 2010, 02:25 PM~17994524
> *bump for Kadman uffin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 59camino (Jan 8, 2009)

Pics look good bro. Lookin forward to the august appearance


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

bump'n this thread from the past.

So i finally went to install my RE7s in the rear of my '59 and found a problem... the bag is too close to the rear axle and it rubs. My RE6s are actually a lot smaller in diameter so that's why they were clearing. So i guess my question is, has anybody else had this problem? I guess when the bracket was welded onto the trailing arm, it was moved back a little bit? 

Where do you guys get custom arms from? There are a few on eBay and obviously Air Ride Tech, but i want to stay away from ART due to pricing. Modifying my arms isn't really an option. thanks for the reply's


----------



## lgh1157 (Jan 11, 2005)

Can you post a pic ?


----------



## Reckless (Jan 9, 2007)

mod your own rear trailing arms and run RE8's


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

If your wanting to do custom arms.Get at this cat.He built mine for my future project in the rear
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=571310
2x2x1/4wall bitches are heavy duty.Gonna really have to beat the shit outa my car to fuck these up


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

The issue is I need them like yesterday. I think I might go with PMT fabrication.


----------

